# Anyone Else Get Upset While Reading This?



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Today I found websites about two WHS hedgehogs, Tommy and Ian. I was reading through them. How they were cared for in the time they had and how the disease affected their lives. As I read on I felt tears come from my eyes and I began to cry. I guess I was thinking about if my little Sonic ever got WHS. He did come from a pet store and I know they are more likely to get it. Does anyone else get upset while reading about WHS?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Every. Single. Time. But I'm generally super sensitive to animals, like to an unhealthy extent. When an animal is really sick or passes away I get a little heartbroken just wanting to hold them and love them and let them know that they aren't alone, don't be scared, and everything is going to be ok. I've made myself sick a few times, almost to the point of throwing up, thinking about animals that might be scared and cold during a bad storm. And the first (hopefully only) time I hit a bird with my car I had to pull off the road and call my mom to calm down because I was crying so hard. I think it's one of the ways my anxiety manifests itself. Ick.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm really sensitive too. I can't stand to see any animal in pain or die. When my cat Bandit died a few years ago I was very upset. He died of old age but it was really hard to see him go. I hate how there are people in the world who beat and neglect their pets. Sometimes I just wish our pets could live forever.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

WHS is pretty heartbreaking.  It's one of the reasons this forum is so hesitant about supporting new breeders or those that are obviously not taking proper precautions to make sure their animals are pedigreed & don't have WHS in their background. The point of breeding should be to improve the breed as a whole and to try and eliminate genetic problems like WHS - too often and for too many people, it's not even considered. We get some bad-mouthing occasionally for being so unfriendly or suspicious of newer or inexperienced breeders, but that's the main reason. It's protectiveness over hedgehogs as a breed and an unwillingness to support possibly unsafe breeding practices.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I agree. I'm glad that their are so many nice breeders out there who always make sure hedgies are getting the best care possible. I can't stand people who think breeding is simple. It's really not. I never plan to breed Sonic seeing as I have no history of where he came from. In the future though when I'm older and have a job I might consider breeding but only after I have done many years of research. I hope that one day WHS will be non existent and we never have to worry about it again.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Its so sad The day after my birthday, the bunny i have had for 10 years Butterscotch who was one of my many many pets, had a seizure and i had to make the VERY difficult choice to put her to sleep so she was not in any more pain. I went through everything with her, and it shattered my heart to see her go... :'( 
That's when i started looking for another pet to take care of, and came across Hedgehogs, and now i have another addition to my family. no matter how many pets you have, or if they are not even yours it is so hard to see them in pain, or not knowing if they are or not.... i made sure that the breeder that i got Juliet from protected her babies from WHS, i don't know what i would do if she had it.... Its so sad...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Every time I read a post on these forums about a hedgehog having a very bad day, or even worse dying, I have to restrain myself from waking my little guy up for a reassuring snuggle.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it should it should remind everyone that every day one has with any type of pet should be valued. I also like to select a specific disease or health problem for a donation (no matter how large or small the donation), always with the hope that someday it may be curable.


----------

